# Tanks On My Outback



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Since I now have 2 grey water tanks on my 298re, can someone help me out, and tell me what goes to what? I have tried to find it in the manual, but can't seem to see, what goes into each tank.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

On my 277RL. One Grey Tank goes to the Galley (Kitchen).
The other is Bathroom --- shower and sink.
The dealer labeled mine on the Monitor Panel inside.
The dump handles were obvious. The handle closest to the Black handle was the shower and sink.
I also use a clear connector on the sewer hose so I can see what is coming out of each.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kitchen Sink - Grey Tank #1

Bathroom Sink and Shower - Grey Tank #2

Toilet - Black Tank.

BTW...I have 2 grey tanks on our 301BQ and we NEVER fill up the kitchen tank. I could probably go the entire summer and empty it once...maybe twice. Wish there was an easy way to install an overflow devices, so my bathroom grey tank would fill my kitchen grey tank when it was full.


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Kitchen Sink - Grey Tank #1
> 
> Bathroom Sink and Shower - Grey Tank #2
> 
> ...


I appreciate the responses. This is what I thought it was. I was hoping I was wrong, and the shower had its own grey tank, and the 2 sinks were in the other....wishful thinking.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Shooter.Mcgavin said:


> Kitchen Sink - Grey Tank #1
> 
> Bathroom Sink and Shower - Grey Tank #2
> 
> ...


I appreciate the responses. This is what I thought it was. I was hoping I was wrong, and the shower had its own grey tank, and the 2 sinks were in the other....wishful thinking.
[/quote]

Funny things about this, is I normally brush my teeth at the kitchen sink. The faucet is higher...I don't whack my head on the medicine cabinet as I lean over and it just feels better out in the kitchen area as the bathroom in our 301BQ is very very very tiny.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Kitchen Sink - Grey Tank #1
> 
> Bathroom Sink and Shower - Grey Tank #2
> 
> ...


So I have wished the same. Had a discussion on another forum regarding this issue and I suggested that you could connect the tanks externally using the drains with a cap and a garden hose connection. Run a garden hose between the two, sized to just connect the two grey tanks together, no slack. Completely external to the unit. Seems that gravity would ensure the two tanks would be filled to the same level? If you took a shower, the water would transfer to the front tank until equilibrium was established. Same thing if you washed dishes in the kitchen sink. Yes, there would be a little spillage when you disconnected the set up, but it is only grey water, so not a big deal.

Thinking about setting this up for this summer. We dry camp a lot and the #2 grey tank is always a problem. Tons of space in the #1 grey tank that goes unused. Thought this might be a simple and inexpensive way to maximize grey tank space.

Am I wrong on this?

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> So I have wished the same. Had a discussion on another forum regarding this issue and I suggested that you could connect the tanks externally using the drains with a cap and a garden hose connection. Run a garden hose between the two, sized to just connect the two grey tanks together, no slack. Completely external to the unit. Seems that gravity would ensure the two tanks would be filled to the same level? If you took a shower, the water would transfer to the front tank until equilibrium was established. Same thing if you washed dishes in the kitchen sink. Yes, there would be a little spillage when you disconnected the set up, but it is only grey water, so not a big deal.
> 
> Thinking about setting this up for this summer. We dry camp a lot and the #2 grey tank is always a problem. Tons of space in the #1 grey tank that goes unused. Thought this might be a simple and inexpensive way to maximize grey tank space.
> 
> ...


This has been discuss a few times, some will disagree with my actions, but we're all friendly about our difference.

From my perspective, when we "dry camp" we are in some pretty remote locations. Knowing this, I carry a hose and the connector you are talking about (cap on drain with garden hose connection). I then take the hose to a dry location...ensuring there is NO water supply around. Then I simply let the grey tank drain. Tent campers shower...brush teeth and throw water on the ground. I take more precautions to ensure I place my hose in a proper location.

I like your idea for locations where this isn't possible.


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So I have wished the same. Had a discussion on another forum regarding this issue and I suggested that you could connect the tanks externally using the drains with a cap and a garden hose connection. Run a garden hose between the two, sized to just connect the two grey tanks together, no slack. Completely external to the unit. Seems that gravity would ensure the two tanks would be filled to the same level? If you took a shower, the water would transfer to the front tank until equilibrium was established. Same thing if you washed dishes in the kitchen sink. Yes, there would be a little spillage when you disconnected the set up, but it is only grey water, so not a big deal.
> 
> Thinking about setting this up for this summer. We dry camp a lot and the #2 grey tank is always a problem. Tons of space in the #1 grey tank that goes unused. Thought this might be a simple and inexpensive way to maximize grey tank space.
> 
> ...


This has been discuss a few times, some will disagree with my actions, but we're all friendly about our difference.

From my perspective, when we "dry camp" we are in some pretty remote locations. Knowing this, I carry a hose and the connector you are talking about (cap on drain with garden hose connection). I then take the hose to a dry location...ensuring there is NO water supply around. Then I simply let the grey tank drain. Tent campers shower...brush teeth and throw water on the ground. I take more precautions to ensure I place my hose in a proper location.

I like your idea for locations where this isn't possible.








[/quote]

The good ole grey water drip.....shhhhhh. I've never done anything like that (this week).


----------

